# The Crypt



## haunted1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Worst movie ever made. If any of you have ever heard of it, and thought about seeing it. DONT! Horrible acting, no character development at all. The only thing unique about the movie was the scary people. What a low budget pile of crap, worst "horror" movie i've ever seen.


----------

